# kult!- bike- night 2008 am 6. September



## hello2dalle (2. August 2008)

Hallo Biker,

wollt Euch aufmerksam machen auf ne echt geniale Bikeveranstaltung:

http://www.kult-bike-night.de/

Ein Staffelrennen mit Dreierteams, die vier Stunden durch den Abend bzw. Nacht hetzen, um sich die meisten Runden, und damit den Sieg zu holen. Das Rundenzählen bzw. die Zeitnahme erfolgt durch ein bewährtes modernes Transponder-Zeitmesssystem.

*Zur Strecke:*
"Short-track, der abwechslungsreich und selektiv ausgelegt ist. Publikumsnah und wegen der Nähe zur Partyzone voll beschallt. Schnelle Sprintetappen, gefolgt von technischen Passagen, machen diesen Event zum unvergessenen Erlebnis.

Publikumsnahe Zeltdurchfahrt und Großbildleinwand bilden die Brücke zwischen den Hero´s auf der Strecke und den Fans an den Absperrungen.

Untergrund ist Schotter bis Waldboden. Die Strecke wird ausgeleuchtet. Je nach Witterung und technischer Machbarkeit gibt es jedoch dunkle Stellen. Aus diesem Grund empfehlen wir jedem Fahrer eine ausreichende Beleuchtung am Bike mitzuführen!"

Weiter Infos findet ihr auf der Homepage...

Also, haut rein...


----------



## kupfermark (2. August 2008)

Ist echt ein riesen Spaß, wir waren die letzten 2 Jahre schon dabei. 
2006 sind wir noch auf Platz 9 gelandet und 2007 auf Platz 6. 
Mal schaun, ob sich der Trend fortführen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerX (3. August 2008)

könntest du die Strecke ein wenig beschreiben?


----------



## Aitschie (3. August 2008)

kurz, knackig und bei Feuchtigkeit sehr kraftraubend. Abwechslungsreicher Shorttrack. 
Start , dann gehts erst durch Festzelt (mit Pommesgeruch, hmmm!!). Es folgt die Sandgrube, kann man aber umfahren, dauert aber länger also durch und nicht aus der Spur kommen-> sehr spektakuläre Sturzstelle ) Danach gehts knapp 2hm runter, um dann diagonal wieder die Stufe hochzugehen. Bei Feuchtigkeit schlüpfrig, aber machbar.  dann folgt auch schon die Kompression: ca. 40km/h bergab, unten ne leichte Kurve und dann steil den Berg rauf. War letztes Jahr nicht fahrbar, alle ham geschoben. Oben dann weiter den über die Wiese bis man durchs Dickicht wieder auf die Festwiese kommen. Dort dann noch 2 enge Kehren und es folgt ne kleine Treppe abwärts (3 oder 4 Stufen). Als Abschluss dann noch ein sehr tiefer und unrythmischer irgendwas ( Art Singletrail, aber 2 Spuren eng nebeneinander, viel schmaler als n Weg auf jeden Fall) Wechselzone 
Und das ganze dann auf 2km (circa) Strecke kann man auch online ansehen, ansonsten hab ich n Bild....
Das Rennen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, bin letztes Jahr beim kupfermark eingesprungen! Dieses Jahr klappt's leider nicht (  )sonst würde ich n Oberfranken-Team an den Start bringen!


----------



## BikerX (3. August 2008)

wo kann man die STrecke online sehen bzw Bilder gucken? ^^


----------



## hello2dalle (4. August 2008)

Hier gibts Bilder des Rennens von 2006. 2007 funktioniert wohl grad nicht.

Gibt auf jedenfall ein paar Impressionen wieder...


----------



## Aitschie (4. August 2008)

Dachte die Streckengrafik hät ich mir mal von der Homepage gezogen.... wohl doch nicht. Hier auf jeden Fall als "overview"
Hier auch paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr, die meine Freundin geschossen und ich im Netz gesammelt hab: Link


----------



## kupfermark (4. August 2008)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr klappt's leider nicht



Das ist ja mal schade, wir haben schon heimlich drauf spekuliert, daß Du was von Deiner 24h-Renn-Erfahrung mit ins Team reinbringen kannst. 

Die Bilder rufen schonmal schöne Erinnerungen und Vorfreude hervor!


----------



## Aitschie (6. August 2008)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal schade, wir haben schon heimlich drauf spekuliert, daß Du was von Deiner 24h-Renn-Erfahrung mit ins Team reinbringen kannst.



Denke doch, dass euer Stamm-Team steht, oder??? Aber braucht ihr 24h-Erfahrung meinerseits eigentlich überhaupt? Habt doch selbst genug.... 
Steigere die 24h-Erfahrung dieses WE in Duisburg


----------



## hello2dalle (7. August 2008)

Bin grad vom Biken zurück .... pitschenass... hab die Strecke mal kurz noch besichtigt. Auf dem Acker wo die Buckelpiste ist, blühts und wächsts noch fröhlich, denk aber bis dahin wirds abgeerntet sein. Und hoffentlich trocken... Sonst muss Herr Kärcher wieder ganze Arbeit leisten...
Wird wieder ein genialer Event...


----------



## Aitschie (24. August 2008)

Kram, kram...... 
Wie aktuell ist eigentlich die Meldeliste???? Erst 20 Teams am Start, das war letztes Jahr mehr. Oder kommen die alle erst diese Woche???
Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon wie Bolle, bin jetzt doch am Start. Für Geislingen mussten zwar 3 andere Rennen gestrichen werden, aber das ists wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hello2dalle (28. August 2008)

Den genauen Stand der Meldungen kenn ich jetzt auch nicht. Aber meistens melden sich immer noch einige kurz vorher an... aber wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst! Da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher und meld mich gleich mal an...

In diesem Sinne... wird ein geiles Rennen...


----------



## Jake.A (4. September 2008)

Suche kurzfristig noch jemand für ein 2erTeam! Bitte schnell melden!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (6. September 2008)

so, heute ist es nun soweit, geislingen wir kommen...


----------



## hello2dalle (6. September 2008)

Also für Kurzentschlossene: Es gibt noch Plätze... Also Räder rein und los... 

Bis später...


----------



## junkyjerk (7. September 2008)

junge war das ne schlammschlacht heute, ich glaub, ich war noch nie so dreckig, mein bike auch nicht, gott sei dank hatte ich das singlespeed eingepackt.


----------



## Aitschie (7. September 2008)

was für ein Rennen!!!! Hammer! Grandios! Spaßig! v.a. SCHLAMMIG!!!!! und super eng, was unsere Platzierung angeht! Danke an die 6.-Platzierten, war ein super Fight mit dem glücklicheren Ende für uns. Hat echt zum Ende nochmal alles gefordert!

Bilder folgen im Laufe des Tages!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (7. September 2008)

War echt ziemlich spannend in den letzten paar Runden. Aber nach Platz 6 im letzten Jahr mußte ja ne Steigerung her 

Hat jemand zufällig eine Rudy-Project Brille mitgenommen und dafür ne Adidas-Brille liegen lassen? Beide schwarz mit farblosen Gläsern. Die erste wär meine, die andere wurde beim Veranstalter abgegeben. Muß irgendwo bei Box  16/17 gewesen sein.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab die Brille!

Gruß
KM


----------



## Aitschie (14. September 2008)

Hat mir einer die EMail des Veranstalters? Würde ganz gerne meine schwarze Adidas-Brille mit den klaren Scheiben wiederhaben (wurde auch ausgerufen...). Habe die TG Geislingen direkt angeschrieben, nichts gehört. Und während der Woche zwei Mails an den Webmaster geschickt, auch keine Rückmeldung 

Ansonsten sind Bilder und Ergebnisse online!


----------

